# Recently found out i have type 1



## AnnaFrances (Jul 31, 2014)

I was diagnosed 6 weeks ago with type 1 diabetes and an underactive thyroid.  Was quite a shock I went from what I thought was a healthy 34 year old who was having trouble sleeping and couldn't get rid of my cold to someone with diabetes.  I was aware of diabetes but didn't really know what it was, least of all that there were 2 types.  Up until last month it must have been 10 years+ since I visited the doctor with any issues but my mum said I should go and get it checked out and since then my world seems to have flipped upside down.  Diagnosis was quite quick and I was advised that I had slow onset type 1 diabetes and they it was quite rare for someone so old (never really thought of myself as old at 34 but I am in terms of this condition) would develop type 1.  Since diagnosis I have had appointment after appointment with various people at the hospitals and clinics to explain different areas of the condition to me.  Just have the retinopathy appointment which is due next week.  

it still feels a little surreal at the moment like this hasn't happened to me and the next time I see the diabetes nurse she will say everything is fixed and you don't need to take the injections any more, its hard to get it into my head that this is it for the rest of my life.  There are so many things to take into account.  Pre diagnosis the only things I had to take into account what am I having for my dinner, should I buy the new shoes, where am I going on holiday... and now I have to plan my meals for the week and make appointments and take insulin at certain times.  I am quite a methodical person so I am working with it at the moment .. but listen to me.. I can go on sometimes.... 

.. I have lots of questions but I will have a browse around the forum to look for answers first as I am sure everyone on here has been in the same boat as I feel I am in now.. 

If anyone has any advise or web links for someone newly diagnosed they would be greatly appreciated 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi AnnaFrances, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, it can all be very sudden and overwhelming - it was similar for me when I was diagnosed six years ago. I was due to run a marathon that week, and like you hadn't been to the doctor's for years, then all hell let loose and here I am now six years on, still learning, but getting there.

I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas. Yes, you are still young and the book is actually for all ages. It covers almost every aspect of living with Type 1 in a very readable, positive way. A lot of GPs think that Type 1 is something that only happens to children, but that simply isn't true - I was 49 and we have lots of members here who were well beyond their teenage years! I would recommend having a browse of our Useful links thread for links to some more good resources.

What insulin regime are you on? 

Try not to worry, it does get easier and there is no reson it should stop you from doing anything you did before, things just take a bit more planning. Please ask any and every question you have and we will do our best to help


----------



## AnnaFrances (Jul 31, 2014)

wow.. I wasn't expecting a response back so quick... thanks for the reply.  I take 4 insulin injections a day - before breakfast, before lunch, before dinner and before bed.  im not a big eater and I am finding eating something through the course of the day a bit much at the moment.  I saw the dietician for the first time this week and they have given me some pointers on some smaller meals which I can use for lunch - I have another appointment in about a months time where they will give me some meal plans which should also help.

this forum is brilliant for information and knowing that some of the things I am thinking or feeling is "normal" which is reassuring as I don't have any friends, well close friends that have diabetes or family that I can talk to about this.  everyone is doing there bit and finding out information and passing it on to me, which is helping but sometimes you don't know where to look for the answer to your question hopefully this will be the place...

I work in IT and part of my job involves site visits.  at the moment I have stopped driving as advised by my nurse.  At my last appointment they said I was ok to drive again and had I filled in the diabetes form for the DVLA.  I have and I sent it off 2 weeks ago but I cant find anywhere on the DVLA website or this forum at the moment that tells me whether I should receive a confirmation from the DVLA to say I am ok to drive, how long it takes the DVLA to respond? does the DVLA send a confirmation letter to say that they have updated the system? am I ok to drive if the nurse says I am?

Any help or advice would be welcomed


----------



## gail1 (Jul 31, 2014)

hello and wellcome to the forum. this is a great place to belong to. anything you want to ask no matter how silly it may seem ask away and sooner or later someone will answer. having diabeties is not the end of things you know your life can carry on as before you wll just have to make some minor ajustments. good luck on your diabetic jorney


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi AnnaFrances
I was diagnosed in January aged 40, so older than you, there are a few of us here who were diagnosed in later life (that sound like we're all in our dotage!).  It is overwhelming isn't it?  All those medical appointment sent me a bit loopy at one point, it gets better though, six months on and I'm starting to feel quite normal (well as normal as I get anyway).  So welcome to the forum, ask loads of questions, I did and it's helped me tremendously. If they can put up with my giddiness and silly questions they must be a nice bunch


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Anna, it sounds like you have been put on a flexible insulin regime, which is good news. I'm guessing you are on fixed doses currently? If so, don't worry, things will become easier once you have learned to 'carb count', which involves matching your insulin doses to the amount of carbs in the meal. If you don't want to eat, then you don't have to, you just don't inject any fast-acting insulin. Sounds a bit complicated, but it isn't really - ask your nurse about doing a carb counting course. If you want a quick guide to what it involves, have a read of the following free e-book:

https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/store/lifestyle/carbs-count-e-book.aspx

I can't answer your question about the DVLA, as I don't drive, although I do know they can be rather slow. Hopefully, a driver will be along to give you more information! I would be surprised that you have been advised you can resume driving, given that you are so new to insulin. The main danger is getting an unexpected low blood sugar, as you can imagine, so I would avoid it until you are more familiar with things.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome to the forum AnnaFrances


----------



## Bloden (Jul 31, 2014)

Hiya Anna Frances and welcome. Wow - the first paragraph of your post could've been written by me straight after diagnosis (6 years ago, aged 41). There are lots of us like you here, so you don't have to manage this disease alone! Any questions? Fire away!


----------



## grainger (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, welcome, hope you can find some answers/reassurance on here. I was also diagnosed "late" - at 29! It can seem overwhelming and a crazy time in the beginning but it does get easier and become more "normal" if that makes sense... you just have more to carry around everyday!

I hope you get good results at retinopathy, and that things start to calm down a little for you soon. 

People on here are amazing - ask ask ask is my advice. There's nothing you can ask that's stupid


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Anna & welcome. Hope your head sorts itself out asap. Good luck


----------



## Bessiemay (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Anna welcome to the forum. There is lots to learn but don't stop asking questions. You are fortunate in finding this forum so early on in your journey.  I was diagnosed 10 years ago but haven't been on here long so I'm learning new things all the time.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 1, 2014)

Hiya!  Yep, a real shock to the system.  I spent the first 6 weeks crying a lot ISTR.  I was 22 - but my mate in Cornwall was over 50, and Northerner was 49 - it's actually not that unusual at all.  Mike did a straw poll on diagnosis age on two forums a couple of years ago and although the majority were still under 18, one heck of a lot of people were older.

It does wear off, and you do get used to it !  Take your time, take baby steps - cos this is a marathon - not a sprint!

Driving - it all boils down to your blood glucose level before and during driving as to whether it's legal or not.  And you have to take certain specific action if you go hypo at the wheel, otherwise if anything untoward happens - you will land up in court for driving under the influence of drugs and be banned from driving.  So it's best to make sure you don't go hypo!

Go on the DVLA website and look up Medical Rules.

You will have to fill in a form giving details of your care etc and providing their medic are happy with your answers, your licence will be re-issued for a maximum period of 3 years.  Then every 3 years we all have to do the form again etc etc.  If you don't hear from them, it's no good ringing DVLA for 6 weeks after you send the form back, as they take about that length of time under normal circs to look at stuff.  If there are any delays - longer.  They send the renewal forms out 3 months before our licences expires.

The good thing is that until someone actually writes and says you are NOT OK to drive - you are OK to drive providing your doctor says you are.

But you MUST abide by the medical rules when you do.


----------



## Flower (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi and welcome AnnaFrances 

At first it is a really steep learning curve with appointments and information overload. It does gradually start to fall into place and life does get more flexible once you start carbohydrate counting and being able to adjust your insulin accordingly.

This forum has lots of lovely supportive people with bags of experience who can help you with any questions you might have.


----------



## will2016 (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi and a big welcome. I think I was lucky to be diagnosed aged 4 because you just accept things at that age. But you will get there and there's loads of experience and support here.


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Anna Francis
I totally understand where you're coming from. I was diagnosed 3 weeks ago with T1 at the age of 52! Everyday I seem to experience a different emotion. I am still trying to get my head round it all.
I was started on Novamix 30 twice a day but this has now dropped to once a day. I have an appointment with the consultant next week which I'm stressed about as it's all so daunting and bewildering. Hopefully I'll get over the shock soon!
I've already discovered so much information already on this site-it's great.
Keep smiling x


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 2, 2014)

Dear Anna Frances, a very warm welcome to this remarkable forum. I was diagnosed with type 1 19 years ago i was 21. Only the say few months i joined this forum and the support is frankly superb. I feel more confident as like you i don't have family or friends with this condition. Also like you i was put on 4 injections per day same dose. I now do carb counting and match with insulin which has improved my control and again that is something you can look at doing when the time is tight. So much for you to take in at the moment. 

I have found a few books really helpful, carbs & cals and think like a pancreas. One thing i would say is to test your blood sugars regularly, i find this good for me. No question is silly on here, so please post and i wish you all the best.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome "Drummer Mum" as well !


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi there and thanks for the welcome


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Aug 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Anna and Drummer mum, hope you both find suport here.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 3, 2014)

Hiya drummer mum. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  Good luck with your next appointment.


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you! 

Admittedly I'm very apprehensive about my hospital appointment on Wednesday but I'm guessing it can only be a good thing!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2014)

Drummer mum said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Admittedly I'm very apprehensive about my hospital appointment on Wednesday but I'm guessing it can only be a good thing!



Good luck with the appointment! Let us know how things go  I was diagnosed aged 49, so can appreciate your shock!


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you, will let you know how it goes. No doubt I'll have lots of questions after!


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 6, 2014)

*Phew!*

Hi all!

Well I had my appointment this morning with the consultant. I got asked lots of questions and must say he was excellent at listening to how things had been etc, which I found very reassuring. It seems because my insulin dose has gradually been reduced to once a day and only 4 units he wants to try me on Gliclazide 80mg twice a day for a while to see how things go and stop the insulin. As I understand it Gliclazide is given to help increase the amount of insulin produced by the pancreas? The consultant seemed to think that my own pancreas was still dishing out a small amount, hence the tablets. My only worry at this point is that it will be too much and send me hypo! I did explain that I didn't have a huge appetite but did have three meals a day and he said I should be fine, so fingers crossed.

He also encouraged me to eat as normal (at this stage) until levels settle and to do my best to carry on life as I normally would! He explained that I must look after myself and that eventually I would control the diabetes and it wouldn't control me - this I did smile at. I asked if he would class me as T1 or T2 and he said at this stage I shouldn't label myself but just to work with the team to get myself well and in control.

I must say I found this all refreshing as a few years ago I attended a clinic with a family friend in a different part of the country and the consultant hardly asked her anything and just gave her tablets and told her to get on with it! (She was in and out in 5 mins) I was with him for 1/2hr. 

I didn't see the diabetes nurse as she was elsewhere in the hospital but I did have my feet and eyes checked.
I'm due back to see him again in 10 weeks, so I guess I just have to wait and see how it goes...

Thank you for all your posts, it's reassuring to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Drummer's Mum, Gliclazide is normally prescribed to T2s and does indeed persuade your pancreas to produce more insulin in he short term. It worked for me briefly as my pesky pancreas slowly gave up the ghost, but I do better with 'added' insulin and no Gliclazide. I hope it will work for you.


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks AlisonM.  He did say it could be short term and I would probably go back on the Insulin eventually so we'll see...
Hope you're well.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

Drummer mum said:


> Thanks AlisonM.  He did say it could be short term and I would probably go back on the Insulin eventually so we'll see...
> Hope you're well.



It does sound like you are a slow-onset Type 1, with significant beta cell function remaining. It sounds like the consultant is quite switched on, so hopefully you will continue to get appropriate care. There is a school of thought that gliclizide can cause the pancreas to 'exhaust' itself by prompting it to work harder, but I'm not sure how much evidence there is for that. One member here in the past who had a very small insulin requirement was able to get an insulin pump, which can deliver insulin in much smaller quantities than injections, so possibly something worth asking about if you find the gliclizide isn't right for you.


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you Northerner. It's something I'll consider should I need to.
My worry is having a hypo if the dosage is too high but I'll hopefully be ok. Fingers crossed


----------



## stephknits (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi both, another late developer here!  Diagnosed at 43.  I am waiting for the DVLA to get back to me and am driving about as normal (taking the recommended precautions). I wasn't given any advice to stop driving and drove myself home from hospital and to work the next day.  As long as you test before you set off, have jelly babies or something on hand and test every 2 hours you are driving you will hopefully be ok.

I agree it is weird going from being a healthy person who hasn't been to the doctors in years to it bring your second home is hard to take.  Am hoping that as things settle down, so will the appointments.
All best


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Stephknits, it's so true when you said that you go from being a healthy person to having to have oodles of Drs appointment! I feel like I live there at the moment!

Started on the tablets today...


----------



## stephknits (Aug 7, 2014)

Hope the Gliclizide goes well for you.  I was on it for a month or two, so do ask any questions.  If it is going to work, you should notice a difference in your blood sugars quite quickly.  if you don't, ring your doctor.  They may suggest raising it gradually over a period of weeks (they did me), keep good records of your bs so you can see if it makes a difference.
best of luck


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you, will do.
I spoke to my GP diabetic nurse this morning and said I was worried about taking 80mg twice a day as I always am sensitive to drugs so she said it would be fine to start on 40mg in a morning and 40 at tea time. If it's not enough I can go to the 80 twice a day.
I wasn't really sure how quick it would work, whether it would be a few days or immediately? Can anybody out there advise if it's sooner rather than later please.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry, can't be of much help as it never worked for me, but when I asked, people said it made a difference quickly, I think you should notice a difference within a day or two.


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks  
No doubt it affects everyone differently so I guess it's a matter of 'wait and see' lol


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Drummer mum, Pleased it went ok at Hosp. The Doc seems on the ball. Have they given you a Diary that you fill in with test results. It is important for them to know as much info as poss, That is Bg when you get up & 2hrs after a meal. Its a pain but they have to work of that info. Jot down what you are eating too. Good luck


----------



## Drummer mum (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Hobie
I've been given a booklet to put all my readings in and I've been keeping a food diary since I was diagnosed. The hospital specialist diabetes nurse rang me tonight to see what kind of day I'd had. I told her that rather than take 80mg in the morning and then the same dose in the evening I had chosen to just start at 40mg twice daily as I had been reduced to only 4units of insulin a day when I was on it. She seemed happy for me to do that, which was quite a relief. Obviously I will increase if I need to.

I'm already learning so much from this site!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 7, 2014)

Sounds good to me ! Well done. I think 99% of NHS staff are Excellent & yours sound good


----------

